# Cursor stuck in upper left corner of Mac



## jmallos (Nov 29, 2014)

My son accidentally unplugged my Mac, and when I plugged it back in and turned it on, the cursor of the mouse is frozen in the upper left corner of the screen on the login page. I have tried the PRAM restart but it didn't work. Any other suggestions?


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

Did you tried safe boot? Follow below set of patterns:

1) Hold down the power button and turn off the Mac.

2) Then turn it back on and immediately hold down the SHIFT key.

3) This will boot the Mac into Safe Mode

Try updating startup items and disk check.

Log out from safe boot and boot Mac normally. Hope this helps!!


----------

